# What to expect after neuter?



## MyCharlie

Charlie is scheduled to get neutered in less than a month. I'm sure the vet will tell me what to expect that night, but being a first time dog owner, I'd like to hear your stories on what that night might hold (will he just be sleepy?) and any problems with healing, like licking the stitches or anything like that. 

The vet's office said if he's too tired to come home that day, they'll keep him overnight. Is that normal? I thought they pretty much always came home the same day. 

Also, they don't routinely give pain meds after surgery. This concerned me, but my coworker has had all of her dogs altered there and has never had any problems. Am I just being over concerned?

Thanks!


----------



## RonE

I would ask to bring some Rimadyl home with you. It's not expensive and it's better to have it and not need it than vice-versa.

I've never had a dog neutered. My male came pre-snipped. But I had both my girls spayed, and that's a bigger surgery. Both stayed over night and were pretty lively when I brought them home the next day. The big challenge was keeping them quiet.

Neither needed the e-collar and the stitches were the dissolving kind. We had no issues at all.


----------



## Durbkat

When I had Snoopy neutered on the 3rd I dropped him off at 9am and he was ready to go at 1pm. When he was brought out he was frisky and just scared or confused as to where he was. But after he was handed to me he calmed down. They didn't give him pain meds but I thought that they should have as he moaned all day everytime he moved. He mainly just slept all day or just layed down and did nothing. He only got up when he had to get a drink or to eat. He only went to the bathroom twice a day on the day he was neutered and the day or two after, he really tried to hold it as long as he could so he wouldn't have to get up. He never really tried to lick, he tried a few times but he stopped when I called his name.


----------



## Cheetah

When I brought Shippo home, he was basically groggy and depressed that night. The next morning, he was a bit slow, but feeling better. I figured out that he was only depressed because of the e-collar(cone) restricting his movement. When I took it off and replaced it with a much better version that allowed him to walk, eat, and drink without my assistance, he perked up and recovered very quickly. They didn't send him home with pain meds, because they said it would keep him from wanting to move around a whole lot, which was preferable after a surgery.

He stunk like surgery though, and I couldn't bathe him for 2 weeks! But he was happy. And he become remarkably more cuddly after his neuter lol...


----------



## Durbkat

Oh yea, I noticed that with Snoopy to he stunk but he is more cuddly.


----------



## Cheetah

Funny how they want to cuddle with you even more when they reek... lol.


----------



## Durbkat

Yep, like the time when Snoopy stepped in cat pee outside, he absoultly reeked but he was trying so hard to get into my lap.


----------



## MyCharlie

Thanks so much! I appreciate the info. Is the e-collar a pretty standard thing to send home with them? How long do they suggest you use it for? (I'll call the vet on Monday also to see if they recommend it). 

Cheetah, where did you get the other collar you used instead of the e-collar?


----------



## Durbkat

Every dog is different. That is why they keep the dog a couple of hours after the surgery to see if they are a licker. If they notice that the dog is licking more than normal then they will give the dog a cone. I believe that you have to keep the cone on for a week.


----------



## Willowy

On the other hand, Moose licked his incision for 2 weeks straight (the vet said not to worry about it unless it bled), with no ill effects. The sound of him licking made me nuts, but the incision healed up just fine. He did not have stitches, the vet left the incision open so it could drain. I doubt I could have kept an e-collar on him even if I wanted to. So licking isn't too bad, apparently.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008

Willowy said:


> On the other hand, Moose licked his incision for 2 weeks straight (the vet said not to worry about it unless it bled), with no ill effects. The sound of him licking made me nuts, but the incision healed up just fine. He did not have stitches, the vet left the incision open so it could drain. I doubt I could have kept an e-collar on him even if I wanted to. So licking isn't too bad, apparently.


Same here, Riley kept trying to lick and it drove me nuts too. Mostly because I knew he shouldn't be, and everytime I corrected him he went right back to licking(and I am sure he licked in the night when I wasn't watching him). The cone they gave me did not fit him as he could still reach the area because of his long nose.

Honestly, other then the licking, you wouldn't even tell my guy was neutered. I dropped him off at 8:00 the morning and picked him up after 6(didn't leave until 7). He came out of the vets office prancing and wagging his tail like nothing happened. He came home and ate just fine(I didn't feed him as much as he normally gets), slept a little, but was fine. 

When I let him out the first night to go potty he did take off and start running around the property. I was surprised he did that so I had him on a leash everytime he went out after that. 

Other then trying to lick, the healing process went smoothly. He had Rimadyl for the first few days, and that was it. 

Honestly, it seems like a very simple surgery compared to females. He only had a 1-2 inch incision on him, and the vet used some kind of absorbable stitches so no need to worry about him pulling anything out. 

Good luck to your dog, you will be very happy once it is over!


----------



## Cheetah

I got the alternative to the cone here: http://bitenot.com/

It was a bit pricey, but it worked great, and I kept it to use again if I need to. Shippo was able to walk around with it on without running into corners and shoveling holes in the dirt outside lol. He actually refused food and water when he had the cone on, but when I took it off and put this on, he ate and drank like normal again.

But yeah, every dog is different. Shippo was a really bad licker, so he needed the special collar.


----------



## TCnBham

Neutering is not nearly so invasive as spaying, so you probably won't have any problems. A lot of vets keep the dog overnight...I personally think it's a better idea than bringing them home when they are not fully recovered from the medication given for the surgery. My vet called after the surgery to let me know my boy was OK, then I picked him up the next afternoon. No problems at all. The incision for neutering is very small.


----------



## Max'sHuman

I would agree with RonE that you might want to ask for the Rimadyl just in case. My dog was in pain and kind of limping and whining so I had to take him back to the vet to get some and that was a pain. Also, yeah he stank really bad. Finally, really make sure you keep him off the stairs. I let Max try the stairs after a few days and he was limping on them. So I carried him up and down the stairs for the full week before I let him walk them. But then again, from what I hear Max was probably more of a whiner than most dogs.


----------



## RenaRose

It depends on the dog sometimes. Sabre and Professer were fine when we picked them up after their neuter. Then my brothers dog Tokillya was very grogy and droolly when he was picked up. He stayed that way for about a day, not getting up, or wanting to play. But it passed and was himself again.

Hey Cheetah, your Shippo is very cute! Reminds me of the little fox demon from Inuyasha.


----------



## katscott123

My pup Rocky is getting neutered in two weeks, and I have not done much research abut what to expect until tonight. Yall have anwered a lot of my questions, but I am still not sure how long the healing process is going to take and how much attention he will require. I am a full time student and I'm afraid I will not be able to be home with him as much as he needs me to be. Will he be okay to be left home alone for 3 or 4 hours, and should he stay in his cage when I am not home with him? I know I have asked a lot of questions, but I am just really nervous!


----------



## Durbkat

With Snoopy he was ready to go after the 3rd or 4th day after he got neutered, he didn't require anymore attention than he did before he got neutered, infact he required less attention as all he did was sleep. If your dog doesn't sleep and lay around but wants to run around and play then he will need to be in his crate. They will watch him a few hours after the surgery to see if he is a licker, if he is they will give him a cone.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

From what you all have experienced, what is the biggest personality difference that you have seen with your neutered boys? I'm very curious because any male I have had came pre-neutered... and I will be neutering my Dane boy once he turns a year. Just want to know the personality differences... good or bad?
Nessa


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy became calmer and more cuddly. Before he got neutered he was hyper and he'd growl if he thought you had him in your lap for to long. Now he loves to sit in your lap.


----------



## katscott123

Rocky is mostly an outside dog. Do you think I will be able to let him go outside by himself after 3 or 4 days?


----------



## Durbkat

Why is he an outside dog? Not to be rude, but isn't the reason people get dogs so they can bond with them and be with them, not leave them out in the yard?


----------



## katscott123

No offense taken...we do spend a lot of time together. I love the outdoors and spend the majority of my time at home outside (even in this cold winter we are having here in Georgia). When we are at home we walk around the neighborhood together and explore new things (he saw a deer for the first time the other day... it was a funny moment) He also loves to go on car rides to the park and other places. He comes in throughout the day, but likes getting bak outside in the fresh air. he comes in for good at night and sleeps with me, but is ready to get back outside in the morning. I would rather him be outside where there is more for him to do while I am gone to school or work. I feel like he would get bored cooped up in the house.


----------



## Durbkat

Oh, thats great, it sounds like he gets lots of exercise and fun time outside.  I don't think it would be a good idea to resume normal activity after 3 or 4 days. I believe you have to wait 2 weeks after the surgery, but see what your vet says.


----------



## Lynn168

I got Chase neutered when he was 9 months old.. I dropped him off in the morning and picked him up in the afternoon. I wouldn't leave him there overnight.. He was really sleepy and weak for a couple hours, but quickly recovered. He's a very itchy dog to begin with, so he was forever licking and chewing on the wound, so he had to wear a cone until it healed. I put some cream on it to make it heal faster, but he didn't get any pain meds really.

His behavior changed a bit after that. He's gotten incredibly cuddly and will just crawl into my lap whenever I sit down, something he'd never done before. He still humps other dogs every now and then, but I guess that's just a dominance thing.


----------



## katscott123

Okay, thanks for your help! One more quick question: If I follow the vet's instructions properly, is it common for problems to arise anyway?


----------



## Cheetah

I don't think post-spay/neuter problems are very common at all. I've had all my pets spayed/neutered and none have had complications. I would just keep an eye out.



RenaRose said:


> Hey Cheetah, your Shippo is very cute! Reminds me of the little fox demon from Inuyasha.


Thanks! That's where I got the name. I LOVE Inuyasha! <3


----------



## Moose's Mom

My big lug was neutered this afternoon and is currently taking up all of the room on the bed, because he's so pitiful that I'm hesitant to move. He's in a lot of pain (vet said no more pain meds until tomorrow, so he'll have to sleep through it) and he's wobbly and weak. And very stinky, which is very unusual for him. He's never had any sort of smell.

I have MAJOR neuter remorse, by the way. 

I really, really, really hope that this doesn't change him in any way, personality-wise. He was perfect, just as he was. Darnit, there I go tearing up again.


----------



## Durbkat

He should calm down and become more of a snuggle bug. 

You could always get him some plastic surgery and get him some fake testicules.


----------



## MyCharlie

Durbkat said:


> You could always get him some plastic surgery and get him some fake testicules.


That's hilarious!! You can barely see Charlie's little balls so luckily he won't have any cosmetic "issues." 

His appointment is on Wednesday - what a nice valentine's day present!


----------



## Inga

Durbkat said:


> He should calm down and become more of a snuggle bug.
> 
> You could always get him some plastic surgery and get him some fake testicules.



Yup, there really are people that do that. They are called Neuticals I believe. I cannot help but wonder about what is going on in the mind of a person that needs to do that to their dog. The dog does not care. As far as personality change. Don't freak if he is a little different for a week or two after as he will be getting a last surge of hormones. He will get back to normal then. Some dogs do not change at all even for those 2 weeks. I think it depends on their age at neuter. As far as I am concerned you did the right thing for your dog and for the population of dogs.


----------



## MyCharlie

Inga said:


> Yup, there really are people that do that. They are called Neuticals I believe. I cannot help but wonder about what is going on in the mind of a person that needs to do that to their dog.


I don't get it either - I don't even like the way they looks hanging there. At the dog park today there was an "intact" boxer running around and my daughter and I both were like, "ewww!"


----------



## vim

Thanks to all who posted here. Your info was very reassuring. Just had our 2 yr old male Maltese neutered and his 4 month old maltese mix daughter spayed yesterday. She is almost completely back to normal, but he seems to be in a considerable amount of pain & discomfort. Since spay is more invasive than neuter, I got pain meds for her thinking he probably wouldn't even need them. Wrong! He seems to be feeling better now that the meds have kicked in and after gobbling some steak. (LOL) Looking very forward to him feeling better soon. Poor little guy.

And neuticals may make sense for a bigger dog, since they aesthetically are more obvious and the dog and owner may consider them part of the dogs identity. They are certainly a lot more to miss on a big dog! Little dogs, it's barely anything anyway.  Our little guy sports a red bandana and short hairstyle, but there ain't really much you can do to MAN up a Maltese.


----------



## Willowy

vim said:


> Just had our 2 yr old male Maltese neutered and his 4 month old maltese mix daughter spayed yesterday. She is almost completely back to normal, but he seems to be in a considerable amount of pain & discomfort.


This is probably because he's older than she is. Younger dogs recover a lot faster, and don't seem to have as much pain. Good thing you got the pain meds! Even if he needed them instead  .


----------



## dre2142

My Sheltie is getting neutered at the end of July...he'll be 6.5 months. Is this about the normal time that males get neutered?


----------



## MyCharlie

vim said:


> Our little guy sports a red bandana and short hairstyle, but there ain't really much you can do to MAN up a Maltese.


Hahaha!! That's true. My in-laws have a maltese and suggested we get one but DH said "I'm not getting a girly dog!!" So we got a schnauzer. Smaller than a lab, but still somewhat "manly." 




dre2142 said:


> My Sheltie is getting neutered at the end of July...he'll be 6.5 months. Is this about the normal time that males get neutered?


That sounds about right. They usually don't do it earlier than 6 months. Some people wait longer with bigger dogs because of their growth plates still forming. But I can't remember exactly what affect it has.


----------



## DogsforMe

I read an article on early spay/neuter & the canine athlete. It makes we want to wait until my pup has had her 1st heat.
http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html


----------



## Juicyfruit

When i had chucky neutered i picked him up the same day dropped him off at 8am and picked him up 630pm, when chucky came out he looked confused and fully spaced out. On the way home he sat in the passenger seat beside me and didnt move a inch. When we got home he slept for about 2 hours and woke up full of energy playing with his favourite toy. The next day he was back to his normal hypo playful self. As for the stitches he would lick at them everday but would never bite them, the vet told me let him lick it as long as he doesnt start bitting it and if i noticed bleeding to come back and get that round collar thing.


----------



## notamamayet

Anyone have stories from a neuter on a puppy with one undescended testicle? I'm told it will be more similiar to a spay surgery since they have to go find it, and I'm already feeling guilty for the poor guy!


----------



## yooper_at_heart

We had Tucker neutered at 6 months. Took him in in the morning, picked him up later in the afternoon because he had a slight reaction, his face swelled.Other then that things went smoothly. We had Rimidyl for him and the next day he was fine.


----------



## Willowy

notamamayet said:


> Anyone have stories from a neuter on a puppy with one undescended testicle? I'm told it will be more similiar to a spay surgery since they have to go find it, and I'm already feeling guilty for the poor guy!


Not a puppy, but my cousin's kitten was cryptorchid (both testicles undescended). The vet had to cut him in 3 places to find both testicles  , so it was even a bit worse than a spay. But he came through just fine, and recovered quickly. Young animals always recover faster. You might want to ask for pain meds---they aren't usually offered for regular neuters, but I think they would be a good idea for a cryptorchid neuter.


----------



## notamamayet

Thanks! I think I'm gonna try to see what I can find on other sites too. The vet was talking about how sometimes once they've got them drugged and on the table and relaxed, they will actually come out themselves, but I'm thinking that's probably not very likely... 
He goes in on Tuesday!


----------



## Mdawn

notamamayet- Wishing your dog luck on his neuter! 

Eddie, my Lab, was neutered about 2 weeks ago. The day it happened he was a little "needy" and wanted snuggled and love on more than normal. I laid on the floor with him for awhile and gave him a massage.  He just dozed on and off. Also, he seemed like he had some trouble urinating when I took him out to potty. The next day he was back to "normal" and driving me nuts with wanting to go outside. All he did is pace back and forth towards the door and bark non stop. I finally had to crate him to get him to settle down. On the third day, I let him off leash outside but stayed outside with him to make sure he didn't run around. He didn't and just laid on the porch and sunned himself, but he was crated more often than not. After that, I just watched him and kept checking his incision. 

He's completely back to normal now and allowed to do normal activities. Except that he's scratching himself non stop because they shaved him and the hair is growing back...hehehe  He healed up really fast and we had no issues; just that he was driving me nuts. I haven't noticed any change in behavior but its still early yet. I thought (more like prayed) that he'll calm down some.


----------



## Doctor Mango

My Miniature Schnauzer puppy is 16 weeks old at the moment - the vet says that his testicles have descended (and they have - kinda cute to think that our little boy has testicles and is growing up!). He will be 19 weeks old when he goes in for his neutering.

He currently goes potty like a female dog rather than lifting his leg like most male adult dogs. If we get him neutered, will he ever learn this behaviour?

And is anyone aware of any negative consequences to getting a puppy neutered?


----------



## klip

The leg lifting thing - apparently he is only squatting because his back legs are not strong enough yet to support him balancing on one leg. That certainly was my experience with my Pippin - he took ages to pee "standing up", and was still squatting before and after he was neutered - but he eventually started lifting his leg. Now when he comes across any tree that has been marked, he tries to mark higher up the tree than all the previous dogs.

Actually, some bitches Ive owned lift their legs too. Especially when "marking' as opposed to simply relieving themselves.


----------



## Doctor Mango

klip said:


> The leg lifting thing - apparently he is only squatting because his back legs are not strong enough yet to support him balancing on one leg. That certainly was my experience with my Pippin - he took ages to pee "standing up", and was still squatting before and after he was neutered - but he eventually started lifting his leg. Now when he comes across any tree that has been marked, he tries to mark higher up the tree than all the previous dogs.


Thanks for answering. I'm feelin' anxious on behalf of my little boy (obviously he doesn't know what's coming ahead). So this forum has so far been my best source of information on the entire internet!


----------



## Bellasmom

Bella just got spayed 8 days ago. She got her stitches out today. 
She stayed the night at the vets the day of her surgery. When she came home the next day she slept off and on. She had no trouble peeing or pooping. The next day she was her normal self, chasing the cats around, hopping on them in surprise attacks. 
I got to give her a bath today and she has been pronounced A OK by the vet to go about her business in full.


----------



## klip

Doctor Mango said:


> Thanks for answering. I'm feelin' anxious on behalf of my little boy (obviously he doesn't know what's coming ahead). So this forum has so far been my best source of information on the entire internet!


cool  Just give him time. He still has a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## DogsforMe

The last male dog I had, back in the days when they were routinely done at 6 mths used to alternate between lifting his leg & squatting, & I was always of the opinion that neutered male dogs squatted.


----------



## Matties_Dad

Hello all - this forum has done wonders to set my mind at ease about my little man's impending surgery. We just dropped him off at the vet to get neutered.

He is a 9 month old Pekingese named Mattie and we had no idea what to expect post surgery. Our vet did explain some of this to us this morning, but reading about other pet parents experiences has done wonders helping understand what we might see when we get him home this evening.

Mattie is the second dog my wife and I have had together, our first named Molly passed earlier this year, but we had never had a male dog so had no idea what the impact would be on him. He is already such a cuddle-bumpkin so it will be interesting to see if he can become even more so.

Thank you all for taking the time to share your experiences - your tails  (just a little play on words) have helped immensely.

Matties_Dad


----------

